# Köder die noch nie gefangen haben



## feko (31. Januar 2022)

Hallo liebe Boardies.
Jeder kennt es:
Man hat Kunstköder in der Box die man immer mitschleppt,die auch des öfteren am Band hingen und an sich einen sehr guten Eindruck machen.
Und trotzdem noch keinen Fisch gebracht haben.
Möglicherweise liegt es am falschen Einsatzgebiet, der falschen Fischart oder oder oder.
Zu Ködern die regelrechte Fanggarantie geben sollen  gibt es ja einige threads.
Mich interessieren aber die Nullinger.
Gerne darf man den Zielfisch der Begierde dazu schreiben.
Ich fange an mit dem cormoran surface minnow.
Gekauft hatte ich ihn für Rapfen.
Gebracht hatte er mir aber bisher noch nichts.
Macht eigentlich einen super Eindruck aber fängt halt bei mir nicht.
Trotzdem kriegt er wieder seine Chance im Sommer auf Wolfsbarsch.
Ich hoffe da enttäuscht er nicht auch wieder.
Vg

[Edit Mod: Bild für Startseite angehangen]


----------



## Localhorst (31. Januar 2022)

Bei mir sind es Forellen-Gummiköder...

Sollen mit 0,5-2g Köpfen an der UL Rute gefischt werden. Ich habe aber Null Kontrolle und habe keine Ahnung wo ich mit den blöden Dingern im Wasser unterwegs bin. Auch finde ich es extrem schwer einen solch leichten Köder im Wasser zu animieren. Das geht direkt vor den Füßen, wenn ich sehe, was mit dem Köder gerade passiert, aber draußen, da wo ich den Köder nicht sehe, fische ich gefühlt blind und gefühllos und somit auch erfolglos...

Hier liegt das Problem aber mit Sicherheit zu einer großen Portion am Angler und nicht nur am Köder ;-)

Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Januar 2022)

Eine interessanter Ansatz dieser Thread 
Vor allem weil ich mir sicher bin, dass hier so mancher "Nichtskönner" oder wie Du schreibst Nullinger, hier von anderen in den Himmel gelobt werden.
Einfachhalshalber würde ich aber vorschlagen, vom jeweiligen Produkt, direkt ein Foto mit zu posten. Denn die wenigsten kennen alle Kunstköder aber die meisten, ich inklusive, sind zu bequem extra danach zu Googlen.


----------



## Blueser (31. Januar 2022)

Bei mir würde es den Rahmen sprengen ...


----------



## thanatos (31. Januar 2022)

Vor etwa 40 Jahren habe ich mir einen amerikanischen "Alma-Wobbler " geleistet .
Tolle natürliche Farbgebung , super Laufverhalten , und für einen Ossi verdammt teuer .
Asche auf mein Haupt -ich war jung .
Also so ein gutes Stück riskiert man doch nicht wenn anderes auch Erfolg hat - wenn
also gar nix geht von Blech bis Gummi - dann kommt er ran - 
er ist mir fast heilig - denn er ist noch für keinen Tod eines Fisches verantwortlich .


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Januar 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Das geht direkt vor den Füßen, wenn ich sehe, was mit dem Köder gerade passiert, aber draußen, da wo ich den Köder nicht sehe, fische ich gefühlt blind und gefühllos und somit auch erfolglos...



Da gibt es Abhilfe:

Checke auf Sicht, was genau der Köder bei welchen (Ruten-)  Impulsen, bei welchem Tempo, mit welcher Steig- bzw. Sinkrate usw. macht. Dabei so kreativ wie möglich sein und alle Führungsvariationen testen bzw. üben, die Dir einfallen.

Die merkst Du Dir (je häufiger man das macht, desto schneller verinnerlicht sich das) und steuerst den dann auf Distanz "virtuell":

Dann läuft im Kopf automatisch ein Film ab - Du hast dann sozusagen in Echtzeit vor dem geistigen Auge, was da gerade passiert. Und kannst die Köderführung stufenlos spontan steuern, auch wenn Du nicht viel in der Rute merkst.

Das geht mit allen Kukös (Art und Größe komplett egal), nicht nur mit Gummi. Je genauer die Analyse, desto wahrscheinlicher, dass aus einem Kukö alles rausgeholt werden kann, was der kann.

Das ist dann auch die Basis, um bei Bedarf bzw. Bock mit gezieltem Tuning noch mehr bzw. ganz spezielle Optionen (ggf. im Werkszustand noch nicht "vorhanden") herauszukitzeln

--> irgendwann fangen Kukös dann an, zu einem zu "sprechen" = man erkennt dann deren ganzes Potenzial. Und natürlich andersrum auch, für welche Zwecke bzw. Führungsstile, Tuning- und/oder Rigging-Variationen die überhaupt nicht taugen.

Viel Ausprobieren ist natürlich auch erforderlich - man stellt sozusagen Theorien auf und überprüft diese dann praktisch. Wobei man generell immer sehr viel dazulernt.

Das muss aber gar nicht unbedingt sein - für den Anfang reicht es völlig, das ganze Potenzial des Werkszustandes auszuschöpfen. Bei Gummis sollte aber immer zumindest mit verschiedenen Kopfgewichten (evtl. auch -formen) experimentiert werden.

Auch am Bach ruhig mal andere Wege gehen und z. B. hindernisträchtige Löcher mit kleinen Skirted Jigs (versehen mit Weedguard; Gummi-Trailer optional) auskratzen usw.

--> für fast jede Situation und Stelle gibt es einen passenden Köder.


----------



## yukonjack (31. Januar 2022)

Ich hab mir vor ca. 30 Jahren mal einen  „Tasmania Devil“ aus Kanada mitgebracht. Bis heute null.............


----------



## feko (31. Januar 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es Forellen-Gummiköder...
> 
> Sollen mit 0,5-2g Köpfen an der UL Rute gefischt werden. Ich habe aber Null Kontrolle und habe keine Ahnung wo ich mit den blöden Dingern im Wasser unterwegs bin. Auch finde ich es extrem schwer einen solch leichten Köder im Wasser zu animieren. Das geht direkt vor den Füßen, wenn ich sehe, was mit dem Köder gerade passiert, aber draußen, da wo ich den Köder nicht sehe, fische ich gefühlt blind und gefühllos und somit auch erfolglos...
> 
> ...


Also Gummifisch und El Forello klappt bei mir


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Januar 2022)

Hallo
Wen ich alle rein stelle ist der Thread bald voll.  .
Aber der nuligste Nullinger kommt hier rein:











Ist dem legendären Falkfish spöket nachempfunden. 

Sollte wohl so ein Weitwurf Wobbler fürs Süßwasser sein.
Oder doch ein waschechter Mefo Wobbler?


Hier fängt er nix.
Obwohl ich im oft eine Chance gegeben hab.
Und ihn mit allen von PirschHirsch   geschrieben Techniken verwendet hab.

Bin auf eure Nullinger gespannt


----------



## feko (31. Januar 2022)

Der surface minnow.
Wer hat auf ihn schon gefangen?


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

ich kaufte mir so Mitte der 1960 einen kleineren amerikanischen Wobbler (eigentlich waren es zwei), der hieß Mirror-Lure, sah gut aus, lief gut, kostete auch relativ viel und brachte nichts .
Ausser der Erfahrung dass teure Köder durchaus nicht besser sind als billigere.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Januar 2022)

Ich werde jetzt bestimmt keine Fotos suchen, vor allem noch von Ködern die, zumindest bei mir, sowieso nix gefangen haben.
Ein 14cm Zalt in Barschdekor, gehört dazu, diesen habe ich kürzlich nach 30 erfolglosen Jahren in der Köderbox, verschenkt.
Auch ein 40cm SV Real Eel wird mich demnächst nicht mehr ans Wasser begleiten, der hat Chancen genug gehabt und nie, nicht mal nen Anfasser gebracht, obwohl zigkilometerweit geschleppt.

Jürgen


----------



## Bilch (31. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor ca. 30 Jahren mal einen  „Tasmania Devil“ aus Kanada mitgebracht. Bis heute null.............


Kaufe ihn Dir gerne ab, die Tassies gehören zu meinen fängigsten Ködern.  Welche Farbe hast Du?



feko schrieb:


> Der surface minnow.
> Wer hat auf ihn schon gefangen?


Auf einen sehr ähnlichen, Sebile Puncher, aber nur wenn getwitcht, eingeleiert null, getwitcht Bombenköder


Nix gefangen habe ich z.B. auf Storm Swim Shad, orange, 5 cm, habe sie nur darum gekauft weil sie mindestens 50 % reduziert waren und der Händler hat mir gleich zwei Packungen geschickt, er wusste schon warum


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Januar 2022)

Bei mir sind es blaue Köder - auf diese Farbe ging bei mir im Süßwasser noch nie ein einziger Fisch. Und mit Meeresangeln habe ich nix am Hut.

 Insofern habe ich den Erwerb dieser Color-Pest schon längst eingestellt.

Zudem hatte ich mal so seltsame No-Name-Großgummis mit großem Hammerschwanz aus der Grabbelkiste. Waren sehr billig und deuchten mir von der Form her für Hecht brauchbar.

Allerdings benötigten die dann mindestens 50 g plus Überschall-Tempo, damit die ansatzweise liefen bzw. überhaupt irgend etwas machten. Absolutes Vollgruscht. Nach dem ersten = letzten Einsatz kamen sie daher gleich wieder in die Lagerkiste.

In welcher sie sich nicht mal nach nem halben Jahr zu einem abartig nach Chemie müffelnden Komplett-Klumpen zusammentaten bzw. "zusammen-auflösten" - so ne Art amorphe Blob-Masse, nur in Chartreuse. Die fraßen sich gegenseitig an bzw. auf, obwohl alle identisch.

Da war die Nixfang-Garantie quasi schon vorab eingebaut.


----------



## ollidi (31. Januar 2022)

Ist es schon 20 Jahre her, oder noch länger???
Da bin ich auch mal auf die Flying Lure reingefallen. Das war wirklich ein Reinfall...


----------



## rippi (31. Januar 2022)

Neben dem von Forelle74 genannten Spöket und allen Kopien, auch alle Salty und Kopien. Und jeder Spinnerbait. Jeder, der erhältlich ist.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ist es schon 20 Jahre her, oder noch länger???
> Da bin ich auch mal auf die Flying Lure reingefallen. Das war wirklich ein Reinfall...


Gute 30 würd ich mal sagen. Freund hatte auch welche. Schon nach dem ersten Wurf war ich mir sicher: wir 2 werden niemals freunde. Den flying lure mein ich jetzt.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (31. Januar 2022)

Mega spannender Thread. So ein paar Köder mit denen ich noch nix gefangen habe, lungern auch in meinen Boxen rum. 
Das fehlende Vertrauen in einen Köder, der bisher noch keinen Fisch gebracht hat, ist oft das Problem. Man greift doch gerne zu altbewährten Happen.


----------



## Seele (31. Januar 2022)

Lustig, weil feko den Surface Minnow. 
Ich hatte tatsächlich auf den schon eine Huchen Attacke. Blieb zwar nicht kleben, aber er wollte ihn zumindest.


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Januar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es blaue Köder - auf diese Farbe ging bei mir im Süßwasser noch nie ein einziger Fisch. Und mit Meeresangeln habe ich nix am Hut.


Blau ist die absolute Horror Farbe im Süßwasser.
Tatsächlich habe ich aber auf nem blauen ( Original) Spöket schon mal nen Hecht im Drill gehabt.
Auch wenn er nicht raus kam.

Der Wurde mir damals als sehr fängig angepriesen.
Darum ha bich mir auch die Fake Version oben geholt.

Hier hab ich noch ein paar Versager:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und da ist zufällig wieder was blaues dabei .



Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Mega spannender Thread. So ein paar Köder mit denen ich noch nix gefangen habe, lungern auch in meinen Boxen rum.
> Das fehlende Vertrauen in einen Köder, der bisher noch keinen Fisch gebracht hat, ist oft das Problem. Man greift doch gerne zu altbewährten Happen.


Ich glaube da liegt der Hund begraben.

Man geht mit so einem Teil vielleicht schon mit Vorurteilen ran  .
Und dann nach paar Versuchen wird er weggelegt mit dem Satz:
Der fängt ja eh nix



Die drei in meinen Post habe ich allerdings schon gut getestet.

Und den obigen an den besten Hecht Gewässern.
Da hab ich mit anderen Ködern sofort was gefangen.

Und da wars wieder egal ob großer Gummi Wobbler oder kleiner Jig.

Mein Dad hat seinen alten niedlichen Big S ausgepackt.

Und ordentlich gefangen.
Da gingen 3 Hechte in 2h drauf.

Ich muss den unbedingt verlinken  



			Weiterleitungshinweis
		

Mein Dad rückt den aber nicht raus 



Sie hätten alle drei ihre Chance gehabt.


----------



## Nuesse (31. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ist es schon 20 Jahre her, oder noch länger???
> Da bin ich auch mal auf die Flying Lure reingefallen. Das war wirklich ein Reinfall...


Ich hab mit den Dingern relativ gut gefangen .Mit dem Joker von Quantum hatte ich 
eher weniger Glück.


----------



## Orothred (31. Januar 2022)

Das gilt bei mir für jeden einzelnen Kunstköder, den ich in der Kiste habe, mit Ausnahme der UL-Köder, die brachten immerhin schon Barsch und Forelle. Aber sonst -> zappenduster....


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (31. Januar 2022)

Spannendes Thema. Um die Fängigkeit eines Kunstköders einschätzen zu können, sollte auch erwähnt werden, wie oft bzw. lange man den Köder an der Rute hatte. Es gibt ja auch Tage, an denen geht man grundsätzlich ohne Fangerfolg nachhause.


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ist es schon 20 Jahre her, oder noch länger???
> Da bin ich auch mal auf die Flying Lure reingefallen. Das war wirklich ein Reinfall...


Das Ding hat gerockt nur leider viel zu schnell am Grund fetsgetackert, dann vergessen und nu wieß einer wo es noch welche gibt 
in chartreuse war einfach genial am Steg


Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack (31. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Kaufe ihn Dir gerne ab, die Tassies gehören zu meinen fängigsten Ködern.  Welche Farbe hast Du?
> 
> 
> Auf einen sehr ähnlichen, Sebile Puncher, aber nur wenn getwitcht, eingeleiert null, getwitcht Bombenköder
> ...


Da ist der Versager. Aber ich gebe nicht auf.


----------



## Niklas32 (31. Januar 2022)

Bei mir war dieses Jahr irgendwie stark davon geprägt, dass Köder die noch nie einen Fisch gebracht haben plötzlich ihre goldenen Momente hatten. Häufig dann auch gleich mehrere Fische in einem recht kurzen Zeitraum.


----------



## Silvio.i (31. Januar 2022)

Ihr werder es nicht glauben, aber ich habe noch nie was auf einen Savage Gear Köder gefangen.
Weder Real Eal noch Herrig Shad


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2022)

Auf Real Eel hatte ich auch noch keinen Biss, obwohl ich den in den letzten drei Jahren mehrmals am Band hatte.


----------



## thanatos (31. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ist es schon 20 Jahre her, oder noch länger???
> Da bin ich auch mal auf die Flying Lure reingefallen. Das war wirklich ein Reinfall...


kommt drauf an wo du ihn fischst - hier im See hab ich damit auch noch nie viel gefangen 
( hab ihn auch noch nicht oft eingesetzt )
aber in Norwegen an einem steilen Abhang war er unschlagbar - währe mit anderem Köder auch nicht beangelbar 
gewesen . - senkrecht auf 90 m runter


----------



## arcidosso (31. Januar 2022)

*Also, mein absoluter Pleite-Köder war ein Reel-Eel. Damals als der Wunderaal angeboten. Natürlich fall ich auf so etwas rein. Das galt/gilt für andere ebenfalls, aber nicht so extrem. Warum ?
Das ist ganz komisch bei mir, in einer Saison laufen und fangen die wie "hulle" . Im Winter werden sie eingemottet , kommen im erweiterten Frühjahr ins Trainingslager und ... ? Nichts, absolut nichts. 
Ich denke nicht, dass es am Köder liegt. Ich fange überwiegend große Muttern , also Weibchen ( nein, das ist Angabe, bitte spaßig verstehen ). Die sind ebenso wie unsere zweibeinigen Weibchen, jede Saison eine andere Farbe oder andere Klamotten. Die, die im Wasser leben, sind ebenso. Akzeptieren nur die Saisonfarbe. Welche das ist, das Herauszufinden ist unser Problem . 
Ein Beispiel. Vor zig Jahren waren zweiteilige Wobber, ca.13cm , der Renner.  Danach wurde die Fangergebnisse schlechter bis diese ganz ausblieben. Die Zweizeiler verschwanden irgendwann vom Markt.  In der 2021-Saison habe ich die alten Zweiteiler reaktiviert und wirklich gut  gefangen. Für 2022 gehören diese wieder zu meiner Stamm- Mannschaft. 
So geschieht das mit jedem dieser teuren Köder von mir. 
Außer der Reel-Eel, der hat versagt. 
Schlimm ist das nicht. Jeder Manager tätigt irgendwann eine Flop-Verpflichtung. 
Ach ja, eine dicke Gummi-Forelle , ca. 40 cm, liegt auch noch im Keller rum. Nun, die Rute wurde mit diesem Köder krumm. Das aber nur aufgrund des Druckes, für einen Hecht/Zander  war er uninteressant. Diese Forelle sieht wenigstens hübsch aus , aber der Reel-Eel  ? Nee, ... muss nicht sein.  *


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2022)

40cm Gummiforelle? Wenn es die ist, woran ich denke, dann her damit


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Januar 2022)

Ich behaupte mal ein Köder der läuft, der fängt auch. Man muss nur raus finden, wann und wo man ihn wie einsetzt.
Da nehme ich mich nicht aus. Bei ein paar meiner Schachtelhüter ist es mir bereits gelungen. Einige fangen nur Nachts. da ist dann auch das verrufene blau wurscht.

Garstige Gummis = Lötkolben.

Kennt ihr so Wobbler, die schon neu, auf eine Seite ziehen und dann Luftsprünge machen. Oder auch Wobbler, die nach einigen Einsätzen das selbe Verhalten aufweisen. Vielleicht weis jemand, wie man die repariert bekommt.

Gummi-Aal: Gibt's da vom Hersteller kein Video zu, wie, wo, warum und wofür?

Forelle74: Sind das nicht leichte Pilker auf Seite 1? Sollte man mal im Meer.....


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2022)

Klaro, den meisten wird hier ja auch bewusst sein, dass es sich hier bei den genannten Ködern überwiegend um taugliche Köder handelt, selbst nicht laufende Sachen bringen ja Bisse. Ich selbst hatte schon Bisse auf Schlepppose und Planerboard und gibt ja inzwischen viele Videos der Waterwolf, bei denen die Kamera selbst attackiert wird und ich war schon mehrfach dabei als eingeholte Friedfischmontagen angegriffen wurden. Es reicht also aus ins Maul zu passen und sich durchs Wasser zu bewegen...
Zalt und 40er Real Eel könnte ich hier auch nennen, nicht, dass ich gar nichts drauf gefangen habe, aber es waren keine 5 Fische in vielen Jahren und nur kleine. Die zwei Fische aus meinem Freundeskreis auf den 40er Aal hatten aber ne Durchschnittslänge von über 110cm...
Salmo Slider ist bei mir son Kandidat, der wirklich noch bei 0 steht, alle Größen, auch die kleinen, die von Kollegen überaus erfolgreich auf Barsch oder Rapfen eingesetzt werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## feko (31. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> 40cm Gummiforelle? Wenn es die ist, woran ich denke, dann her damit


Sollte es zu Verkäufen kommen dann erhoff ich mir natürlich eine kleine Provision


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Januar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Kennt ihr so Wobbler, die schon neu, auf eine Seite ziehen und dann Luftsprünge machen. Oder auch Wobbler, die nach einigen Einsätzen das selbe Verhalten aufweisen. Vielleicht weis jemand, wie man die repariert bekommt.



*Bei Balsa-Wobblern*: Drahtöse vorsichtig (wieder) zurechtbiegen - entgegen der unerwünschten Ausbruchsrichtung.

*Bei Plastikwobblern*: Da ist oft nichts zu machen, ohne die Kunststoff-Umgebung der Öse bzw. deren Befestigung an- oder rauszubrechen (vor allem bei Modellen mit schlanker Nase und "Einzelaufhängung = Nicht-Thru-Wire).



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Garstige Gummis = Lötkolben.



Bei krummen bzw. verknickten (--> Twister) Schwänzen hilft die Heißwasser-Einlegekur. Aber nicht zu lange (max. 2 Min.), sonst kann es Matsch geben

--> insbesondere bei Flankern aus recht hartem Gummi kann der Lauf fast komplett ruiniert werden, wenn der Körper zu weich wird. Der flankt dann nicht mehr richtig, sondern wabbelt nur noch seltsam rum oder kann ab nem gewissen Tempo mit leichtem Kopf sogar das Rotieren anfangen.

So einen Köder zur Sicherheit daher am besten nur bis zur krummen Stelle ins Heißwasser halten und den Rest hart lassen. Bei verknickten Twisterschwänzen reicht es ebenfalls, nur die Flatter heiß zu wässern.

Also kein Fire and Forget, sondern sorgsam beobachten, wann die Krümmung bzw. der Knick verschwunden ist. Dann sofort raus aus dem Heißwasser und durch Eintauchen in Kaltwasser abschrecken.


----------



## Breamhunter (31. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein 14cm Zalt in Barschdekor, gehört dazu, diesen habe ich kürzlich nach 30 erfolglosen Jahren in der Köderbox, verschenkt


Darf ich fragen, wie Du damit geangelt hast ? Geschleppt oder einfach eingeleiert is das Ding tatsächlich nicht das gelbe vom Ei. 
Der Zalt is ja als Jerkbait gebaut worden. An der Jerke habe ich damit schon wahre Sternstunden erlebt.


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es blaue Köder - auf diese Farbe ging bei mir im Süßwasser noch nie ein einziger Fisch.


Mit dem Zalt genau in der Farbe habe ich in den schwedischen Schären immer sehr gut Hechte gefangen. 
Ist ja auch mehr so Brackwasser. Lag wahrscheinlich daran, daß da schon Heringe unterwegs waren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Januar 2022)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Diese Forelle sieht wenigstens hübsch aus , aber der Reel-Eel ? Nee, ... muss nicht sein.


Stimmt, der Reel-Eel ist auch mein Problemfisch. Und ich habe ihn mehrfach. Während die SG-Trout ja einfach Spitze ist. Doch nachdem dann ein 85er Exox mit der halben Forelle an die Oberfläche kam, haben mein Sohn und ich daraus dann mit Hilfe des Reel-Eel-Schwanzes den bestimmt häßlichsten Köder der Welt gebastelt, aber im Endeffekt auch einen der fängisten Köder. Leider liegt er jetzt dank Schnurriß im Großen Plöner seitlich der Prinzeninsel.


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Januar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> *Bei Balsa-Wobblern*: Drahtöse vorsichtig (wieder) zurechtbiegen - entgegen der unerwünschten Ausbruchsrichtung.
> 
> *Bei Plastikwobblern*: Da ist oft nichts zu machen, ohne die Kunststoff-Umgebung der Öse bzw. deren Befestigung an- oder rauszubrechen (vor allem bei Modellen mit schlanker Nase und "Einzelaufhängung = Nicht-Thru-Wire).
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip. Hab da paar Twister, da twister nix mehr. 
Da wer ich mal das heiße Wasser auftauen, das ich vor kurzem eingefrohren hab.


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Januar 2022)

Hab einen Jerkbites, ohne Schaufel, Öse oben, auf die hatte ich auch noch nix. Auf so ziemlich die selben schon, nur anderes Dekor.
Laufen aber gut und irgendwann ...... weis ich wo und wann, wenn sie vorher nicht hängen bleiben.


----------



## arcidosso (31. Januar 2022)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie Du damit geangelt hast ? Geschleppt oder einfach eingeleiert is das Ding tatsächlich nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
> Der Zalt is ja als Jerkbait gebaut worden. An der Jerke habe ich damit schon wahre Sternstunden erlebt.
> 
> Mit dem Zalt genau in der Farbe habe ich in den schwedischen Schären immer sehr gut Hechte gefangen.
> Ist ja auch mehr so Brackwasser. Lag wahrscheinlich daran, daß da schon Heringe unterwegs waren.




Breamhunter, 
die Farbe "blau" benenne ich ebenfalls positiv. Damit fange ich in den schwedischen Seen  bei sonnigem Wetter , egal ob Wobbler oder Gummifisch, gut. Köder in dieser Farbe gehören bei mir zur Grundausstattung . Ich bilde mir ein, dass ich damit die Makrele imitiere. Wie die Fische darüber denken, weiß ich nicht. 
Bei mir laufen  eher die Farben "gelb" und "gelb/schwarz" nicht. Das ist aber subjektiv. Ich denke eher an den Faktor "Glück". Im richtigen Moment, d.h. Fisch in der Nähe bzw. , dieser hat auch noch Hunger,  den "richtigen " Zug mit der Rute gemacht, schon hängt "er". 
Ich habe schon Bisse erlebt, wo ich am Ufer war. Die Rute im Boot, Wobbler dümpelten im Wasser, wurden durch leichte Wellen bewegt. Plötzlich klatschte es und kleine bis mittlere Hechte ( im Laufe von vielen Jahren ) bissen auf den nicht geführten Oberflächenwobbler. Bewusst habe ich das aber niemals getan. Was ich damit sagen will, der Fisch ist bestimmt nicht auf die Farbe des Wobbler eingestiegen, zumindest unwahrscheinlich. 
Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung,, dass nicht alles funktioniert, was wir uns vornehmen Vorbereiten, träumen, probieren , alles gehört zum Fischen.  Ach ja, Schneidertage auch.


----------



## Seele (31. Januar 2022)

Also das mit dem Real Eel überrascht mich doch. Er ist anscheinend wirklich ne richtige Null. 
Der 40cm muss ich gesehen war bei mir auch wirklich ein richtiger Reinfall, aber das waren auch nicht unbedingt die Gewässer für so einen Köder die ich befischt habe. 
Dagegen die kleineren Varianten waren auf Pollack in Norwegen ein richtiger Bringer.


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2022)

Na, der 40er ist ja im Prinzip ein 15 / 20cm Köder wenn man den Schwanz wegrechnet.
Also bei mir war kein einziger Fisch, der das Ding attackiert hat, größer als 75cm.


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Januar 2022)

Wie präsentiert ihr den den so nen Aal?


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Januar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Forelle74: Sind das nicht leichte Pilker auf Seite 1? Sollte man mal im Meer.....


Nein Max das sind Barsch Zocker.
Die waren mal der Renner vor einigen Jahren. 
Wurden hier schon als guter Rapfen Köder empfohlen. 

Im eigentlichen Sinn hast recht. 
Zocker sind im Prinzip kleine Pilker. 

Hab auch welche für Forellen. 
Der kommt hier aber nicht rein weil der gut fängt  .


Hier noch ein Rohkrepierer:








Ist UV Aktiv.
Ich finde ihn absolut hässlich. 
Hab ihn auf ner Tombola gewonnen. 
Sonst wäre er nie in meine Box gekommen. 
Nach langer nix Fang Zeit hab ich ihm nen schönen Feder Drilling spendiert.
Hat aber auch nix gebracht


----------



## Seele (31. Januar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wie präsentiert ihr den den so nen Aal?


Ich hab ihn geschleppt.


----------



## Bilch (31. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Da ist der Versager. Aber ich gebe nicht auf.
> Anhang anzeigen 397483


Versuche mit so einer Montage. Gibt den Köder einen schöneren Lauf und man hat weniger Aussteiger


Und unregelmäßig führen.
Habe darauf alles mögliche gefangen: Forellen, einen Huchen beim Forellenangeln, Barsche, Hechte, beim Hechtangeln eine Seeforelle, Döbel


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Januar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn geschleppt.


Mag im Meer gut klappen. 
Denke JKC macht das auch nicht anders.
Frage mich, ob sich Aale im Süßwasser so verhalten?


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Januar 2022)

Reicht ein Bild? Alles auf einen Haufen oder schön drapiert??? Ich fange morgen an zu suchen. So zwei, drei Stunden.


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Januar 2022)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ihr werder es nicht glauben, aber ich habe noch nie was auf einen Savage Gear Köder gefangen.
> Weder Real Eal noch Herrig Shad


Das unterschreibe ich sofort.


----------



## yukonjack (31. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Versuche mit so einer Montage. Gibt den Köder einen schöneren Lauf und man hat weniger Aussteiger
> Anhang anzeigen 397516
> 
> Und unregelmäßig führen.
> Habe darauf alles mögliche gefangen: Forellen, einen Huchen beim Forellenangeln, Barsche, Hechte, beim Hechtangeln eine Seeforelle, Döbel


Danke, werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal versuchen.


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> ...
> Denke JKC macht das auch nicht anders....


Nää, zum schleppen ist der mir (viel) zu klein , habe das Ding ausschließlich geworfen, flach über Kraut und tiefer grundnah geleiert mit gelegentlichen Pausen.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (31. Januar 2022)

Wäre ich Hecht, würde ich auch eher ne Forelle, n Rotauge oder Barsch bevorzugen, als mir so ne Schlange reinzuwürgen. Der schwimmt dann in meinem Hechtmagen weiter. Stell ich mir unangenehm vor.


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Nää, zum schleppen ist der mir (viel) zu klein , habe das Ding ausschließlich geworfen, flach über Kraut und tiefer grundnah geleiert mit gelegentlichen Pausen.
> 
> Grüße JK


Na, du fängst uns schon noch mal einen Marlin im Rhein.

Ob es das ist was man mit dem Aal anzustellen hat?
Wenn es den so sein sollte,  sei es dir doch vergönnt, und Seele natürlich auch.

Hoffe, hab heuer ein bisschen Zeit, um mich mal um den Köder zu kümmern und verstehen zu lernen.


----------



## Naish82 (1. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es blaue Köder - auf diese Farbe ging bei mir im Süßwasser noch nie ein einziger Fisch. Und mit Meeresangeln habe ich nix am Hut.



Puh, es war vor ein paar Jahren am großen Plöner im Hochsommer, da hab ich mit nem bläulichen 18er Fox Pro Shad richtig rasiert. 

Und einen blauen Salmo Slider hab ich auch immer dabei, der hat mir auch schon Sternstunden gebracht


----------



## mrhappy333 (1. Februar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ist es schon 20 Jahre her, oder noch länger???
> Da bin ich auch mal auf die Flying Lure reingefallen. Das war wirklich ein Reinfall...


Also ich bin damals auch auf die Werbung reingefallen. Aber ich habe einiges mit den Dingern ausprobiert... 
Sie funktionieren an einem Dropshotrig auf Barsch und Hecht wirklich sehr gut! EInfach durch das vordere Loch auf den Haken aufziehen und an den seitlichen Löchern wieder austreten lassen (je nach Hakengröße) und ggf. ein Stück auf das Öhr schieben. Die Größere Ausführung mal auf einen Offset-Haken montieren und mit diversen Montagen z.B.(Texas und Carolina-Rig) testen. Die Flying Lure hängen evtl. komisch am Haken, bzw. passen sich der Biegung an, davon nicht abschrecken lassen.
Die Köder haben ein schönes Spiel, steigen und sinken wirklich gut. Die Tentakeln wackeln ähnlich wie bei Tuben. Auch am Fließgewässer sehr zu empfehlen!
Ich würde sie bzgl. Alterung ggf. in Salz einlegen oder vorher ein paar Tage mit einem Booster oder Lockmittel tränken. Ich habe hiermit gute Fänge gehabt, 
auch mit den knalligen Farben. Die Bisse kommen nicht zaghaft und es sind nach meinem Empfinden wenig Fehlbisse! 

Bloß nicht wegwerfen und unbedingt ausprobieren, auch wenn andere Angler am Wasser einen komisch ansehen!!!


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Habe nach Flying lure gegoogelt und diesen Artikel gefunden


----------



## jkc (1. Februar 2022)

mrhappy333 schrieb:


> Also ich bin damals auch auf die Werbung reingefallen. Aber ich habe einiges mit den Dingern ausprobiert...


Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut, wie die Dinger damals, ich meine im Blinker, regelrecht zerrissen wurden; Insbesondere die sehr unkonventionelle Anköderung mit dem Wide-Gap-Haken, die so gar nicht funktionieren könne. Eigentlich müsste der Autor noch irgendwo, sich schämend, in der Ecke sitzten, angesichts der heute weit verbreiteten weedless Taktiken.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Februar 2022)

So sehen die Original Haken aus


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Neben dem von Forelle74 genannten Spöket und allen Kopien, auch alle Salty und Kopien. Und jeder Spinnerbait. Jeder, der erhältlich ist.



Der Salty und besonders in der Farbe Blau ist einer meiner Lieblinge beim Meerforellenangeln. Allerdings in der kleinsten Größe ;-) Dieser lässt sich sehr schön langsam führen und ist für die Angelei im Nahbereich und die erste Rinne top. Die Farbe Blau oder Blau-Silber ist bei mir auch bei anderen Ködern zum Angeln auf Hecht, Seelachs, Heilbutt usw. super.

In meinen Köderboxen liegen natürlich auch einige Köder, die noch nichts gefangen haben. Dies liegt aber eher daran, dass sie mir bei den ersten Einsätzten nicht gefallen haben und dann nur noch selten oder gar nicht mehr in den Karabinder dürfen. Und ein Köder, der nur in der Box liegt, fängt schließlich auch nicht.





*Meerforelle auf Salty-Küstenwobbler*


----------



## mrhappy333 (1. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Habe nach Flying lure gegoogelt und diesen Artikel gefunden







Der Köder ist etwas weiter unten zu finden. Und dann den Haken (Dropshot, Offset und Co.) so montieren...


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2022)

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl (hab noch einige andere) von weiteren "Versagern" (weil ich da noch nie mit geangelt habe) Bei den 3 Rublex sollte die Farbgebung nicht so häufig vorkommen.


----------



## feko (1. Februar 2022)

Gerade die tobys sollen doch eine Bank sein. 
Wenn du mit ihnen nicht geangelt hast sind es keine Versager. 
Bitte nur Köder die ausgiebig gefischt worden sind. 
Lg


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl (hab noch einige andere) von weiteren "Versagern" (weil ich da noch nie mit geangelt habe) Bei den 3 Rublex sollte die Farbgebung nicht so häufig vorkommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 397575


Die Abu Toby verwende ich bei uns auch am Baggersee.
Würde die sogar als sehr fängig auf Forellen einstufen.
Grad die 7g Version


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Gerade die tobys sollen doch eine Bank sein.
> Wenn du mit ihnen nicht geangelt hast sind es keine Versager.
> Bitte nur Köder die ausgiebig gefischt worden sind.
> Lg


Hast du die "  " gesehen?


----------



## rippi (1. Februar 2022)

Woher hast du den goldroten Toby?


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Woher hast du den goldroten Toby?


Alles mal vom Flohmarkt, kleine Kiste voll.


----------



## jkc (1. Februar 2022)

Die schweren Abu Toby und die großen Veltic waren neben der Effzetform die Topgunner meiner ersten Hechtanglertage.
Mein erster 80+ Hecht geht z.B. auf nen Veltic zurück.


----------



## feko (1. Februar 2022)

Sollen ja auch auf Wolfsbarsch gut funktionieren. 
Von denen leg ich mir auch noch mal n paar zu. 
@ yukonjack.. Verzeih beim überfliegen keine Gänsefüßchen gesehen.


----------



## ollidi (1. Februar 2022)

Nachdem hier ja doch ein paar Kommentare zu den Flying Lures gekommen sind und auch ein paar Fänger mit diesen Ködern dabei sind  , habe ich mal rumgekramt und sogar noch etwas in den verschiedensten Kisten und Boxen gefunden.
Für das Bild habe ich auch mal den Staub runtergespült. 

Von den ganz kleinen Dingern sind noch ein paar da. Sogar noch die Haken. Von den beiden nächsten Grössen sind zwar noch ein paar Köder da, aber leider nur noch je ein Haken. Da müsste man sich doch aber bestimmt mit einem Butthaken und Rollblei vom Dachdecker etwas zurechtdengeln lassen. Ich werde es zumindest mal versuchen. Ihr habt mich wieder ein wenig heiss gemacht.  Eine alternative Anköderung wie z.B. Dropshot werde ich wohl auch mal versuchen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2022)

Die Dinger hatte ich noch nie. Aber wenn ich die so sehe, würde ich die wohl als Krebsimitat am Chebu, T- oder C-Rig fischen.

Die flache Form scheint sehr offset-freundlich zu sein. Als "Horizontal-Darter"-Softjerks mit leichtem Bellyweight wären die daher evtl. auch denkbar.

Optional die Schlitze vorher mit Gummifischkleber zukleben, falls es zu große Probleme mit Volllaufen/Zu-Schnell-Absaufen geben sollte.


----------



## Allround-Angler (1. Februar 2022)

Solange der Köder eine gewisse Aktion zeigt, ist die Hoffnung da, dass man mit ihm was fangen kann.
Ansonsten sollte man beachten:
Hatte der Köder eine faire Chance?
Erst wenn ich mit zwei Ködern die gleiche Stundenzahl unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen angel, steht mir ein Urteil zu.

Hatte mal zwei bis auf die Farbe gleiche Wobbler.
Beide holografisch (Reflexfolie), einer blau-lila, einer gelblich-bräunlich.
Gefangen hat nur der gelbe, allerdings wurde er nach kurzer Probezeit häufiger eingesetzt.

Ansonsten gilt:
Nicht der Köder, sondern der Angler fängt den Fisch!

Hatten wir nicht mal so einen ähnlichen Thread?


----------



## bobbl (1. Februar 2022)

Bei mir ist es tatsächlich der Rapala Super Shadrap, der mir als erstes einfällt. Habe noch keinen Köder so lange geschleppt ohne auch nur einen Biss zu bekommen. Und verstehen tu ich es auch nicht, ich finde der Lauf sieht gut aus.


----------



## Michael.S (1. Februar 2022)

Die Flying Lure zeit mus noch weit länger als vor 20 Jahren gewesen sein , ich schätze mal so 30 Jahre , da wurden sie durch eine TV Werbesendeung bekannt , PC hatte ich da noch gar nicht , ich dachte auch oh Prima mus ich haben , aber gefangen habe ich da auch nichts mit


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich mir diesen Flying lure so ansehe - ihn  im Forellenbach hüpfend über dem Grund zu führen könnte vlt.. wirken


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Februar 2022)

Hat denn schon mal einer was auf den Wuantum Joker was gefangen?, genauso wie die Ratten von Spro und SavageGear? Und der Illex Pompadur oder der auch Jackall?


----------



## mrhappy333 (2. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diesen Flying lure so ansehe - ihn  im Forellenbach hüpfend über dem Grund zu führen könnte vlt.. wirken







An einem kleinem Twisterkopf oder am Cheburashka bestimmt auch gut. Das habe ich noch nicht probiert. Cheburashka ist vielleich noch besser, weil man die Hakengröße gut an die Ködergröße anpassen kann. Das Gummi hält sehr gut, wenn man beide (kleinen) vorhandenen Löcher für die Montage nutzt. Dann kann es wie gesagt je nach Hakengröße passieren, dass das Vorderteil etwa wie eine Banane im Hakenschenkel hängt. Das macht aber eigentlich nichts, vielleicht ist es sogar förderlich, wenn er beim Sinken etwas taumelt? Und bemerkenswert finde ich, dass das Gummi nach so vielen Jahren (25-30) noch so weich ist! 
Auf alle Fälle sollten sie nach meiner Meinung vorher eingelegt oder eingesprüht werden...


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Februar 2022)

mrhappy333 schrieb:


> Das macht aber eigentlich nichts, vielleicht ist es sogar förderlich, wenn er beim Sinken etwas taumelt?


Du wirfst den Flying Lure aus und durch die Bauweise schwimmt er von dir weg, sprich du kannst ihn auch teilweise unter Stegen 
anbieten aber guckst du








Gruß Frank


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Du wirfst den Flying Lure aus und durch die Bauweise schwimmt er von dir weg, sprich du kannst ihn auch teilweise unter Stegen
> anbieten aber guckst du


... und für eine wirklich gute Party braucht man nichts weiteres als eine Tüte Chips


----------



## mrhappy333 (2. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Du wirfst den Flying Lure aus und durch die Bauweise schwimmt er von dir weg, sprich du kannst ihn auch teilweise unter Stegen
> anbieten aber guckst du
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank! Es ging ja um Alternativen, weil die Dinger mit der herkömmlichen Methode und den org. Haken nix bringen. Also einfach mal anders nutzen und testen. Das war der Hintergrund...


----------



## arcidosso (2. Februar 2022)

Für mich ist dieses Thema jetzt durch. Übrigens, für mich eines der interessantesten. Ich  konnte feststellen, dass ich nicht der einzige Depp bin, der auf bunte Bilderchen  und Angelartikel reinfällt.  Grundsätzlich falle ich aber gern darauf rein. Was "der einen " -weiblich,- der neue Schuhabsatz der Saison bedeutet, ist für mich das neue Angelgeschirr. Bei " der einen " ist der Schuhschrank übervoll, bei mir der Keller. 
Mal schauen, wann die  neue  "Willi-Pumpernickel - Spezialwobbler - Zanderking in den Farben chartreuse  ( früher sagte man gelb/grün)  und oil  mit von außen steuerbaren Innenlicht in Neonfarben " bei mir in der Kiste liegt. Angeboten in diversen Fachzeitungen, garniert mit dem Letzten-Wurf-Zander mit 1,35 cm Länge  Garantiert spätestens im Juni , wenn es wieder gen Norden geht. 
Ich vergesse immer wieder, dass der naturgetreueste Wobbler, der Köderfisch ist. 
Leider kostet der grundsätzlich nichts, kann also nichts taugen. 
Nochmals, danke für die Thematik.


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Februar 2022)

Das Problem mit dem Flying Lure ist doch, dass ihr, mich eingeschlossen, den Köder nicht mit der im Set bei QVC angebotenen "Instand Fisherman" Rute gefischt habt. Der Köder funktionierte doch nur in der Rute, Rolle und Köder Kombination.


----------



## jkc (2. Februar 2022)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Ich vergesse immer wieder, dass der naturgetreueste Wobbler, der Köderfisch ist.
> Leider kostet der grundsätzlich nichts, kann also nichts taugen...


Hi, "leider" heißt naturgetreu nicht immer "erfolgreich".
Ich hatte da mein Schlüsselerlebnis am Plauer See in mcPomm, wir übernachteten dort an einem Ufergrundstück und ich ging zur Steganlage, dort tummelten sich 100tausende, wenn nicht Millionen Weißfische, Rotaugen und Rotfedern um die 10cm, wirklich soweit ich gucken konnte bis ca. 20m vor dem Schilfgürtel in der ganzen Wassersäule. Niemals habe ich gedacht, dass man da die Chance hat einen Biss zu bekommen, da die Auswahl an Beute einfach viel zu riesig erschien. Trotzdem twitchte ich meinen 13cm Hybrida im Barschdekor vom Steg aus, schon allein weil es bei dem klaren Wasser Spaß machte den Lauf zu verfolgen und etwas zu optimieren / kennen zu lernen.
Es dauerte keine 3 Würfe, da schoss ein Hecht von um die 60 unterm Steg raus und attackierte den Köder direkt vor meinen Füßen, obwohl sich mit dem Köder locker 100 andere potentielle Ziele im selben Kubikmeter Wasser befanden, im Sichtfeld des Hechtes wahrscheinlich viele Tausend.
Das wiederholte sich dann noch paar Male, ich bekam den Fisch sogar in ne Figure8 und es war ganz offensichtlich, dass alle anderen Köfis den überhaupt nicht interessierten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Allround-Angler (2. Februar 2022)

jkc:
Leider fehlte bei deinem Experiment die Gegenprobe.
Hätte der Köfi besser, genauso oder schlechter gefangen?


----------



## SiJu Fish (2. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Bei mir war dieses Jahr irgendwie stark davon geprägt, dass Köder die noch nie einen Fisch gebracht haben plötzlich ihre goldenen Momente hatten. Häufig dann auch gleich mehrere Fische in einem recht kurzen Zeitraum.


Hallo Niklas, so ging es mir letztes Jahr auch  war ein sehr komisches Jahr auf Kunstköder bezogen.
Grüße Julian


----------



## SiJu Fish (2. Februar 2022)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ihr werder es nicht glauben, aber ich habe noch nie was auf einen Savage Gear Köder gefangen.
> Weder Real Eal noch Herrig Shad


SO geht es mir aber auch  keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann.
Grüße Julian


----------



## thanatos (2. Februar 2022)

die Instand Fisherman - bestimmt tolles Teil - ein guter Bekannter hat sie laut angepriesen -
und gekauft - wir waren gespannt - als er sie dann endlich hatte und zeigen sollte 
hatte er sie unauffindbar verlegt - ja er gehört zu den Menschen die nie eine 
Niederlage zugeben - trotzdem Kumpel .
mit der Superrute hätte es bestimmt auch mit der Banjo Elritze geklappt - mit der konnte 
ich noch nichts überlisten - habe sie zweimal nach erreichen meines Barschlimits probiert 
nee die hamse nich mal mit´n A.... angeguckt ,


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. Februar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> die Instand Fisherman - bestimmt tolles Teil - ein guter Bekannter hat sie laut angepriesen -
> und gekauft - wir waren gespannt - als er sie dann endlich hatte und zeigen sollte
> hatte er sie unauffindbar verlegt - ja er gehört zu den Menschen die nie eine
> Niederlage zugeben - trotzdem Kumpel .
> ...





			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=oder+spree+angler+pocket+fisherman
		


Der Jung macht sich nen guten Spaß aus dem Teil ;-)


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Februar 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Flying Lure ist doch, dass ihr, mich eingeschlossen, den Köder nicht mit der im Set bei QVC angebotenen "Instand Fisherman" Rute gefischt habt. Der Köder funktionierte doch nur in der Rute, Rolle und Köder Kombination.


Der funktioniert auch mit ne normalen Spinnrute.


mrhappy333 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank! Es ging ja um Alternativen, weil die Dinger mit der herkömmlichen Methode und den org. Haken nix bringen. Also einfach mal anders nutzen und testen. Das war der Hintergrund...


Das kann sein das der mit Alternativen funktioniert aber wieso das System hat bei mir funktioniert ein paar Barsche und Hechte 
konnte ich auf die Schuppen legen, bis ich irgendwann alle versenkt hatte.
Da ich mich dann damals aber mehr mit den Karpfen befast habe st er im Laufe der Zeit in Vergessenheit geraten.


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (3. Februar 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=oder+spree+angler+pocket+fisherman
> 
> 
> 
> Der Jung macht sich nen guten Spaß aus dem Teil ;-)


das ist nicht die instand sondern die pocket - die hatte ich schon in der Hand ist absoluter


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Februar 2022)

So ein Ding gibt es auch bei Askari - ich frage mich, wer das denn kauft:

https://www.angelsport.de/silverman-telerute-rollen-combo-easy-fold_0168320.html


----------



## Bilch (3. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> So ein Ding gibt es auch bei Askari - ich frage mich, wer das denn kauft:
> 
> https://www.angelsport.de/silverman-telerute-rollen-combo-easy-fold_0168320.html


Ältern, die keien Ahnung von Angeln haben, für ihre Kinder um damit im Urlaub ein Bisschen zu angeln.
Und sehr schnell landet die Sache in der Tonne.

Noch ein Ding, dass eigentlich nur die Umwelt verschmutzt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Nein Max das sind Barsch Zocker.
> Die waren mal der Renner vor einigen Jahren.
> Wurden hier schon als guter Rapfen Köder empfohlen.
> 
> ...


Na schau dir mal die Drillinge an, dann weißt Du warum nichts beißt. Oder meinst Du die Fische wollen sich eine Blutvergiftung holen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Februar 2022)

Flying Lures & Real Eel, 
alleine schon die Namen!
Wer fällt denn auf so einen Quatsch rein?


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Februar 2022)

Hat schon mal jemand mit Topwater Frogs gefangen? Ich noch nie...


----------



## feko (3. Februar 2022)

Also mit Fröschen hab ich schon gefangen.
An einem kleinen verkrauteten Fluss.


----------



## Michael.S (3. Februar 2022)

Köder die hier nichts fangen können ja woanders sehr erfolgreich sein , die flying Lures kommen aus den USA und die Ammis angeln ja meist auf Schwarzbarsch und die fressen praktisch alles , auch Frösche kein Problem , schaut euch mal weitere Videos von diesem Angler hier an der fängt mit unglaublichen Ködern


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Februar 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Köder die hier nichts fangen können ja woanders sehr erfolgreich sein , die flying Lures kommen aus den USA und die Ammis angeln ja meist auf Schwarzbarsch und die fressen praktisch alles , auch Frösche kein Problem , schaut euch mal weitere Videos von diesem Angler hier an der fängt mit unglaublichen Ködern


Erst mal das und man sollte Vertrauen in seinen Köder haben, mit den Flying Lures habe ich auch erst bei mir an bekannten Stanplätzen 
probiert und Untermaßige Hechte gefangen und dann an anderen Stellen ebenso aber auch bis 80cm, Barsche weiß ich garnicht aber das
waren nicht wenige.
Würd es den Flying Lure hier wieder zu kaufen geben... sofort der würde in die Box kommen.

Der beste Köder nutzt nichts wenn du kein Vertrauen hast mich Interessiert auch nicht wie der Köder heißt sondern wie er arbeitet und sich 
zu Leben erwecken läßt.
Wenn ich an einige meiner selbstgebundenen Fliegn/Nymphen denke, wenn du die siehst sagste schmeiß die weg und sie fangen trotzdem.


Gruß Frank


----------



## andyblub (3. Februar 2022)

Mit den Flying Lures habe ich Mitte der 90er im lokalen Baggersee ordentlich gefangen. Damals interessierte mich "Köderführung" nicht, das heißt, alles an Wobblern, Twistern, Gummifischen, Blinkern etc. wurde einfach eingeleiert. Mit entsprechenden Ergebnissen (Wobbler und Twister fingen, der Rest eher nicht). Einzig beim Flying Lure gab es ein hochprofessionelles VHS-Video (die Experten werden sich erinnern!), das intensiv auf die Köderführung einging und dem geneigten Zuschauer zeigte, wie man *jeden *aber *auch wirklich jeden* Fisch im Gewässer erfolgreich damit fängt. Das hat dann auf Barsch und Hecht wirklich ganz passabel funktioniert, ich war jedenfalls zufrieden.

Der illegitime Nachfolger, die Banjo-Elritze, passt jedenfalls in diese Kategorie. Trotz all meiner Versuche, konnte ich damit niemals etwas fangen. Dürften mittlerweile auch seit 25 Jahren in meiner Köderkiste liegen und auf den nächsten Spezialauftrag warten


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2022)

Gab doch auch einen Nachfolger den Joker, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Februar 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand mit Topwater Frogs gefangen? Ich noch nie...


Ja. Hat schon ein paar Hechte gebracht und wahnsinnig viele Fehlbisse 
Ich angele die Dinger gern weil es hier viele krautige Seen gibt und die Bisse einfach  der Hammer sind.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ja. Hat schon ein paar Hechte gebracht und wahnsinnig viele Fehlbisse


Yepp, jeder Zwanzigste bleibt hängen - bestenfalls... .


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Februar 2022)

Warum, kann ich gar nicht sagen ,aber die beiden "Kameraden", haben noch
nicht einen einzigen Hecht gefangen.
Aber ich bleib dran....................


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Februar 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand mit Topwater Frogs gefangen? Ich noch nie...


Ja und zwar sehr gut. Aber auch da gibt es solche und solche. Die Hohlköperfrösche von Spro sind bei mir ne Bank.


----------



## feko (3. Februar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Warum, kann ich gar nicht sagen ,aber die beiden "Kameraden", haben noch
> nicht einen einzigen Hecht gefangen.
> Aber ich bleib dran....................


Sehr gut... Nur nicht aufgeben.


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Februar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Warum, kann ich gar nicht sagen ,aber die beiden "Kameraden", haben noch
> nicht einen einzigen Hecht gefangen.
> Aber ich bleib dran....................


Irgendwann kommt der Tag, ..... da ist denen alles wurscht. Keeeen ich doch woher.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Irgendwann kommt der Tag, ..... da ist denen alles wurscht. Keeeen ich doch woher.


Und eines Tages kommt der Tag wo genau der Köder läuft wie blöd und zwar nur dieser Köder.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2022)

Hier noch zwei Rohrkrepierer.

Hab mit dennen nur Furchen ins Bachbett gezogen.


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Februar 2022)

Hab es endlich mal geschafft meinen Spinnkram aus dem Auto zu holen. 
Daher jetzt 3 meiner Nullnummeröder. Habe noch einige weitere, aber die hingen dann auch noch nicht so oft im Wasser.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Rohrkrepierer.
> 
> Hab mit dennen nur Furchen ins Bachbett gezogen.


Haben die Gewicht im Kopp und welches Material ist das wenn ich fragen darf ?
Zugegeben, der Haken geht zu weit nach hinten, das nimmt die einzige Aktion, die ein Mühlkoppenimitat sonst hat. Aber Farbgebung, Form und Proportionen sind perfekt. Kleb mal 2 Facettenaugen vorn drauf, male den Bereich der Kiemenspalte ein bissel rot an und führe sie nur in kurzen Sprüngen von ca. 20 cm und vielen Pausen in stark verwirbeltem und/oder angestaubtem Wasser. Wenn sie dann immer noch nichts fangen, kauf ich sie dir gern ab.

Kann auch die mehrfach geäusserte Kritik am Real Eel nicht nachvollziehen. Hatte mir mal 3 stk. der 15er  just for fun mit bestellt, mit superleichtem Bleikopf und Zwillings-Stinger bei 1/3 der Körperlänge gefischt. Auf die anvisierten Bachforellen gabs sehr viele Fehlbisse, aber Döbel und vor allem die hier seltenen Barsche gingen sehr gut drauf.
Leider wiegt schon der kleinste ohne Blei 15 g, was eigentlich schon viel zuviel für mein flaches Bächlein ist. Auch das Getue mit dem Stingervorfach fand ich nervig, blöd zu werfen und es macht den Köder noch teurer als er eh schon ist, aber fängig ist er hart am Grund geführt, allemal.


----------



## thanatos (3. Februar 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> jkc:
> Leider fehlte bei deinem Experiment die Gegenprobe.
> Hätte der Köfi besser, genauso oder schlechter gefangen?


ein kleiner Denkfehler deinerseits - Fische im Schwarm können von Raubfischen nicht so einfach eingeschlürft
werden . Warum sonst fängt man besonders gut Barsche mit dem Kukö neben Kleinfischschwärmen -
richtig sie greifen nur Fische an die den Schwarm verlassen - oft beobachtet das sie in Gruppen 
den Schwarm erschrecken und dann einzelne separierte Fischchen erbeuten . Ein Köfi wäre  da 
genauso erfolgreich . Habe schon Hechte gefangen mit Köfi direkt neben einem Rotaugenschwarm
deren Magen leer war und das gegen Abend !


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Haben die Gewicht im Kopp und welches Material ist das wenn ich fragen darf ?
> Zugegeben, der Haken geht zu weit nach hinten, das nimmt die einzige Aktion, die ein Mühlkoppenimitat sonst hat. Aber Farbgebung, Form und Proportionen sind perfekt. Kleb mal 2 Facettenaugen vorn drauf, male den Bereich der Kiemenspalte ein bissel rot an und führe sie nur in kurzen Sprüngen von ca. 20 cm und vielen Pausen in stark verwirbeltem und/oder angestaubtem Wasser. Wenn sie dann immer noch nichts fangen, kauf ich sie dir gern ab.



Hallo
Ja im Kopf sitzt so ein Bleiklumpen.
Wo ich angefangen hab mit der UL Angelei am Bach hat mir die mal ein Laden empfohlen.
Der hatte einige im Sortiment.
Alle möglichen Farben und Größen.
Das Material ist ähnlich nem Badeschwamm.
Irgend ein Schaumstoff.

Ein paarmal hab ich auch Fische gesehen, aber die waren nicht scharf drauf.

Vielleicht waren das auch nicht die richtigen Gewässer oder es gab dort zu wenig Koppen.

Wenn die dur gefallen kannst sie gerne haben.
Für meine aktuellen Angelmethoden sind sie eh untauglich. 
Schick mir deine Adresse einfach per Pn.

Warscheinlich würden die noch Jahrelang in der Box ihr dasein fristen.
Dann hast du wenigstens Freude daran


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2022)

Ein sehr unterhaltsamer Thread!

Bei der Lektüre fiel mir eine Begebenheit aus den 1990er Jahren ein. Ich habe damals im Dreischichtsystem gearbeitet(CNC-Maschinen) und habe nachts nebenbei , wenn meine Maschinen liefen, gerne Blinker und Spinner gebaut.

In einem Frühsommer, das genaue Jahr weiß ich nicht mehr, hatte ich 'mal wieder einige Spinner fertig , darunter war ein ungewöhlich gefärbtes Modell mit orangenem Blatt und gelbem Schwanzpuschel, welches ich dann am nächsten Wochenende an meinem damaligen Hausgewässer, der Dove-Elbe in Hamburg , testete.

Im verlinkten Video bei 5:47 ist oben so ein Spinner zu sehen:






Der Spinner fing auf Anhieb ein paar Barsche und so machte ich mich in den nächsten Nachtschichten daran, noch ein gutes Dutzend weitere Spinner in dieser Farbkonstellation zu bauen, allerdings auch in verschiedenen Größen und Blattformen, denn mein dreiwöchiger Sommerurlaub stand kurz bevor.

Logischerweise verbrachten meine Frau und ich jeden Tag des Urlaubes auf dem Wasser und gerade diese orange/gelben Spinner fingen in diesem Urlaub wie blöde, auch den einen oder anderen Hecht und sogar einen Zander, so das andere, bisher ebenfalls bewährte Modelle , meistens in der Köderkiste bleiben mußten.

Bis in den Herbst des betreffenden Jahres hinein fingen wir mit diesen Spinnern noch Fische, aber in den Jahren darauf war es mit den Fangerfolgen darauf wie abgeschnitten, so das die orange/gelben Spinner so nach und nach aus der Köderkiste verbannt wurden, ja teilweise Jahre später von mir sogar auseinander geschnitten wurden, da ich die Bauteile für neue Projekte benötigte.

Die wenigen verbliebenen Exemplare dieser Spinner liegen heute "auf Halde" und es ist unwahrscheinlich , das sie vielleicht doch noch 'mal mit an's Wasser kommen.

Ähnliches ist mir auch mit dem australischen "Tasmanian Devil" passiert , über den hier im Thread ja schon geschrieben wurde.
Es gab ebenfalls während der 1990er ein Jahr , in dem ich darauf in diversen Teichanlagen super Forellen gefangen habe , daraufhin legte ich mir so nach und nach etwa ein Dutzend dieser Köder zu, konnte damit aber nie wieder an die damaligen Fangerfolge anknüpfen, obwohl ich sie bis auf den heutigen Tag noch auf die Satzforellen in unseren Vereinsteichen einsetze.

Aber wie sagte seinerzeit der englische Hechtangler Charlie Bettell?

"Each lure will catch on it's day"


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. Februar 2022)

Glaubts oder nicht, aber bei mir war das 20 Jahre lang der Rapala Husky Jerk. Aus dem simplen grund, dass ich ihn falsch gefischt hab. Eben nicht gejerkt sondern geleiert. Und das ergibt dann eben ene sehr enttäuschende Aktion. Ich hatte niemanden, ders mir zeigt. Und die kleine Anleitung auf der schachtelrückseite, nun ja. Ich hab mal ab und zu vorsichtig gezupft und war immer noch enttäuscht. Erst als das jerken und twitchen dann gross in Mode kam hab ichs geschnallt.

Ach ja. Und der Whopper Plopper. Bisher nur spektaküläre Fehlbisse. Aber der wird noch fangen.


----------



## keilerkopf (3. Februar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> die Instand Fisherman - bestimmt tolles Teil - ein guter Bekannter hat sie laut angepriesen -
> und gekauft - wir waren gespannt - als er sie dann endlich hatte und zeigen sollte
> hatte er sie unauffindbar verlegt - ja er gehört zu den Menschen die nie eine
> Niederlage zugeben - trotzdem Kumpel .
> ...


Die Banjos habe ich auch im Keller. Kann mich nicht beschweren, wenn ich die im Sommer anbiete. Vllt. haben deine Barsche die Werbung noch nicht gesehen?! 

Meine aktuellen 0 Fänger sind im Süßwasser der Gopher und Freddie Shad von Quantum.

Folgende These:
Quasi alle Köder fangen unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ihren Fisch.
Der Trick guter überzeugender Werbung ist, dass wir dem Köder vertrauen. Der bleibt dann sehr lange am Band und irgendwann beißt was.


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2022)

keilerkopf schrieb:


> Die Banjos habe ich auch im Keller. Kann mich nicht beschweren, wenn ich die im Sommer anbiete. Vllt. haben deine Barsche die Werbung noch nicht gesehen?!
> 
> Meine aktuellen 0 Fänger sind im Süßwasser der Gopher und Freddie Shad von Quantum.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mit meiner Frau zusammen vor Jahren regelmäßig einen Moorteich in Nordwestmecklenburg befischt, die Hechte dort wollten um's Verrecken nicht auf alle Arten von Kunstködern beißen, hatten meiner Frau und mir aber ein paar Mal die Futterspiralen unserer Feederruten beim Einholen abgebissen.
Hatte daraufhin spaßeshalber eine Futterspirale mit Drilling versehen und ihn an der Spinnrute angeboten.
So kam ich dann doch noch zu einem Moorteich-Hecht!


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2022)

Hab hier noch nen Espo Lurex.
Warum der bei mir nicht fängt weiß ich bis Heute nicht .





Der Haken ist neu.
Da war ein Drilling dran.
Das war mal ein Renner.
Und Kollegen haben den Erfolgreich auf Forellen benutzt.
Ich geb den aber nicht auf.


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab hier noch nen Espo Lurex.
> Warum der bei mir nicht fängt weiß ich bis Heute nicht .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397819
> ...


Forellen sind launisch, ich habe so einen in Silber und die schwarzen Streifen sind fast komplett abgeplatzt.
Ein Drilling mit rotem Plättchen ist d'ran , zumindest eine Forelle habe ich darauf auch schon gefangen.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2022)

diemai schrieb:


> Forellen sind launisch, ich habe so einen in Silber und die schwarzen Streifen sind fast komplett abgeplatzt.
> Ein Drilling mit rotem Plättchen ist d'ran , zumindest eine Forelle habe ich darauf auch schon gefangen.


Dann hab ich noch mehr Hoffnung  .
Silber geht aber auch bei uns öfter besser wie Kupfer.

Hatte mal den Balzer Colonell Star Dust in Gold.
Der ging gut bis er verloren ging.


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab hier noch nen Espo Lurex.
> Warum der bei mir nicht fängt weiß ich bis Heute nicht .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397819
> ...


Zu not kannst ja einen Löffelspinner draus bauen.


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich noch mehr Hoffnung  .
> Silber geht aber auch bei uns öfter besser wie Kupfer.
> 
> Hatte mal den Balzer Colonell Star in Gold.
> Der ging gut bis er verloren ging.


Ich stehe auf solche antiken Klein-Blinker, die kann ich an der normalen 45gr WG Mefo-Spinne fischen und brauche mir kein ultraleichtes , modernes Spoon-Geschirr zuzulegen.
Solche Teile sind klein, dickblechig und haben so 7gr-12gr , meine Favouriten sind alte , norwegische "Sölvkroken", es hat Jahre gedauert , bis ich mir eine Handvoll davon auf Flohmärkten(ach, was waren das noch für schöne Zeiten, als es noch Flohmärkte gab)und in der Bucht zusammengesammelt habe.
Das sind meine Schätze in der Forellenbox.


----------



## crashnorg (3. Februar 2022)

Einer der ersten Hardbaits, die ich nach meinem Wiedereinstieg in die angelei gekauft habe. War wirklich viel im Wasser und hat mich wundersamerweise nicht durch Abriss verlassen. Und nichts, aber auch nichts gefangen. Obwohl er doch so schön schlängelt.


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2022)

Auf Hecht-Designs habe ich auch noch nie gefangen, obwohl die ja zu Beginn der Saison ständig propagiert werden.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Februar 2022)

diemai schrieb:


> Solche Teile sind klein, dickblechig und haben so 7gr-12gr , meine Favouriten sind alte , norwegische "Sölvkroken",


Oh - die LIIEEEBE ich....


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2022)

Das erinnert mich an meinen erfolglosen Gummihecht:
"Storm Naturistic HECHT Gummiköder 12 cm Hechtdekor 3 Angelköder für Raubfische Angler-Markt.de" https://www.angler-markt.de/storm-naturistic-hecht-12-cm-angelkoeder-raubfischkoeder-im-3-er-set.htm

Diesmal hab ich kein eigenes Foto.
Dafür den Link.

Storm naturistic Hecht.
Lag mal in ner Box mit 100 anderen reduzierten Storm Ködern.
Und der hässliche Goldfisch .
Den wollte ich aber nicht mitnehmen.
Der war hier ja schonmal im Gespräch.


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Februar 2022)

Ich habe Hechte fast ausschließlich auf Hecht-, Barsch-, und Redheaddesign an meinem ehemaligem See gefangen. Alles andere konnte man da eigentlich zuhause lassen.


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Rohrkrepierer.
> 
> Hab mit dennen nur Furchen ins Bachbett gezogen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397750





Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Zugegeben, der Haken geht zu weit nach hinten, das nimmt die einzige Aktion, die ein Mühlkoppenimitat sonst hat. Aber Farbgebung, Form und Proportionen sind perfekt. Kleb mal 2 Facettenaugen vorn drauf, male den Bereich der Kiemenspalte ein bissel rot an und führe sie nur in kurzen Sprüngen von ca. 20 cm und vielen Pausen in stark verwirbeltem und/oder angestaubtem Wasser. Wenn sie dann immer noch nichts fangen, kauf ich sie dir gern ab.



Die Schaumstoffkoppen haben keine eigene Aktion, unabhängig davon, wo der Haken ist, der Haken muss aber so weit hinten sein, weil sie unheimlich viel Wasser aufsaugen (entsprechend starke Rute verwenden!). Und genau deswegen, weil sie keine Aktion haben, müssen sie möglichst naturgetreu bemalt und geführt werden - genau so, wie Du sagst, mit kurzen Hüpfen über dem Grund, so wie eine Mühlkoppe, die immer nach einem Versteck in den Steinen sucht.


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Februar 2022)

Sehe schon, die Hersteller werden sich selbst verpflichtet, einen Angelratgeber für das Sortiment an Ködern zu erstellen, die dem Tröt entsprechen.
Titel sowas wie: "Wir wollten ja, ...aber die Fische .........".


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Februar 2022)

Sodalla, bei diesen Ködern bin ich noch am suchen nach meinen Defiziten.

Ein paar wurden oft befischt. z.B. Linkes Foto die rechte Reihe und rechtes Foto die rechten oberen 2.
Sowohl vom Lauf als auch vom Design, hab ich nix auszusetzen. 
Der mit den weißen Puschen am Drilling und LF r.o. Was hab ich die schon beansprucht - wohl brauch ich da noch, bis ich den Dreh raus habe.
Namen gibts keine. Alle haben welche die fangen und welche, wo ich noch Forschungsbedarf habe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Februar 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> Obwohl er doch so schön schlängelt.


Einfach mal weg mit dem Federdrilling und nen normalen ran

--> erfahrungsgemäß müsste die Aktion dann anders und wesentlich aggressiver ausfallen. Was wiederum neue Führungsvarianten eröffnet.


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2022)

Mittlere Reihe 2tes Bild, die tieflaufenden Rapala Xrap und Shadow Rap in der Größe, hier im Spätsommer getwicht schafft man selten mehr als 10 Würfe ohne da nen Hechtschnippi zwischen 30 und 50 dran zu haben, in mcPomm waren die auch gut für schöne Küchenbarsche.


----------



## Waidbruder (4. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand schon mit diesen gegliederten "russischen Schaumstoffwürsten" gefangen? Mir fällt der Name nicht ein. Sollen ja top auf Zander sein...


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Februar 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mit diesen gegliederten "russischen Schaumstoffwürsten" gefangen? Mir fällt der Name nicht ein. Sollen ja top auf Zander sein...


Meinst du den Mandula?


----------



## Luis2811 (4. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 397919
> Anhang anzeigen 397920
> 
> Sodalla, bei diesen Ködern bin ich noch am suchen nach meinen Defiziten.
> ...



Der Wobbler auf dem ersten Bild rechts unten hat mir schon viele Zander beschert vor 2 Jahren haben ich an einem Tag 6 Zander gefangen und der Plopper von Rapala auf Bild 2 unten links fing letztes Jahr ca. 80 Barsche in 2 Tagen am Kolpinsee in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Februar 2022)

Mal ein paar Wobbler mit UV...... leider ist eine gute Ausleuchtung, aus einer gewissen Distanz, eine Hand Lampe adere Foto, nicht gut möglich.
Könnt ihr ja selber bei euren machen, Teil für Teil.

Das Spektrum geht von vollleuchtend, über Teilflächen, mehr oder weniger Flecken und Orte und bei ein paar leuchtet die Schaufel, einige gar nicht.
Manche strahlen eher dezent, andere richtig grell.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Februar 2022)

Nochmal eine Anordnung von bis Dato Nixfängern nach Intensität der UV-Aktivität. Rechte reihe reagiert gar nicht auf UV.




Die UV Lampe habe ich neu. Von daher war für mich die UV Aktivität meiner Köder auch neu. 

Was meint Ihr, wie sollte man die Reihe, bzw. einzelne Köder anbieten?
- Tag / Nacht / Dämmerung
- Sonnenschein, bewölkt, trübes Wetter
- klares, leicht trübes, stark trübes Wasser
- schnell; mittel langsam; sehr langsam - mit Stop's; getwitscht 
- Schnelles, ruhiges, stehendes Wasser
-....


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, wie sollte man die Reihe, bzw. einzelne Köder anbieten?
> - Tag / Nacht / Dämmerung
> - Sonnenschein, bewölkt, trübes Wetter
> - klares, leicht trübes, stark trübes Wasser
> ...


Ich wieder , es is vollkommen egal.
Klares Wasser, beste Sichtbedingungen, Sonnenschein, greller Köder fängt, trübes Wasser, dunkle Nacht, dunkler / natürlicher Köder fängt; Ich habe da noch keine Kombination gefunden, die nicht oder besonders gut funktioniert.


----------



## hanzz (7. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich wieder , es is vollkommen egal.
> Klares Wasser, beste Sichtbedingungen, Sonnenschein, greller Köder fängt, trübes Wasser, dunkle Nacht, dunkler /natürlicher Köder fängt; Ich habe da noch keine Kombination gefunden, die nicht funktioniert.


Dito,

UV aktive Köder können bei Sonnenschein herausstechen, wenn andere Köder nicht funktionieren. Muss aber nicht.
Bei trübem Wasser und bewölkt werden sie vielleicht besser wahrgenommen, ebenfalls in der Dämmerung bei Restlicht. Muss aber nicht.

Nachts schließe ich eine UV Wirkung aus ist ja kein Licht da, welches reflektiert wird.
Dennoch angel ich mit UV Ködern nachts, aber auch nur, weil der Köder gut ist und in meiner beliebten Farbkombi nur UV gibt.
Da setze ich aber halt auf den starken Farbkontrast bei z.B. Purple Chartreuse.


Ob UV bei stehendem, ruhigem oder schnell fließendem Wasser eine Wirkung hat, schließe ich auch ebenfalls aus.


Cranks leiern, Twitchbaits twitchen, Pausen, schnell oder langsam, Ausprobieren.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich wieder , es is vollkommen egal.
> Klares Wasser, beste Sichtbedingungen, Sonnenschein, greller Köder fängt, trübes Wasser, dunkle Nacht, dunkler / natürlicher Köder fängt; Ich habe da noch keine Kombination gefunden, die nicht oder besonders gut funktioniert.


Warum blos du schon wieder- jkc
jkc, um das mal klar zu stellen, freu mich natürlich auch, wenn du schreibst. Selbst wenn mal die Meinungen Abweichen sollten. Was wohl eher an den Bedingungen hängt, die nicht kommuniziert oder reininterpretiert werden, (da nehme ich mich nicht aus.) liegt in meinen Augen nicht an der Person. Mal jemanden lustig aufs Korn zu nehmen - sollte auch erlaubt sein. Also von meiner Seite alles gut.

Also Dank dir und Hanzz für die Antworten.

Denke die Sichtweisen ist relativ konform.
Ich würde die mittlere Reihe Tags über einstufen, sehr trübes Wasser.
Linke R.:  so Dämmerung / Nacht und Tags bei leicht trübem Wasser und / oder trübes Wetter.
Rechte Reihe: da weise Köder aber nicht UV, würde ich die nur nicht tagsüber bei relativ klarem Wasser und hellem Wetter nehmen.
Mal sehn obs den so klappt.
Zumindest kann ich die nun etwas sortieren und die Boxen beschriften und gezielter einsetzen, um Rückschlüsse zu erhalten.  

Hanzz, Nacht ist vielleicht nicht gleich Nacht, sternenklare Nächte mit und ohne Mond, und teils bewölkt mit und ohne Mond, 
Also etwas licht kann in den Nächten schon da sein, wenn das Wasser nicht zu trüb ist - nach meiner Vorstellung - wohlgemerkt könnte so auch etwas UV aktiv sein.

Die Frage die mich nun umtreibt, ob schon jemand mal die natürlichen Köderfische mit UV beleuchtet hat, ob und wenn, wie die reflektieren.
Und ob man die UV Sicht der Räuber definitiv weiß oder vermutet?
Für meinen Teil, weiß z.B., dass man nur einen Hai und eine Aal, beide im Meer, gefunden hat, der fluoresziert. Von anderen Fischen (Süßwasserfischen) hab ich noch nix gehört? 

Sollte das UV aktive seine Berechtigung haben, Wie macht ihr das, geht ihr mit der UV Lampe in den Laden macht dort das Licht aus und verdunkelt die Fenster?


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hanzz, Nacht ist vielleicht nicht gleich Nacht, sternenklare Nächte mit und ohne Mond, und teils bewölkt mit und ohne Mond,
> Also etwas licht kann in den Nächten schon da sein, wenn das Wasser nicht zu trüb ist - nach meiner Vorstellung - wohlgemerkt könnte so auch etwas UV aktiv sein.


Fluoreszenz, ich persönlich hasse das Marketing-Wort UV-aktiv; bedeutet, dass UV-Licht in für uns sichtbares Licht umgewandelt wird.
Beispiel: Posenspitzen, Feederspitzen, Warnwesten.
Nachts gibt es aber kein UV-Licht, also auch keine Fluoreszenz.
Durch andere Lichtquellen, Mond, Laternen etc. kann aber durchaus Reflektion ("metallisches Glänzen" silber, gold, etc.) stattfinden.
Ebenso sind nachts dann nicht mehr alle Katzen grau, sondern normale Farben, besonders helle, wie gelb, können dann wahrgenommen werden.
Ansonsten kommt es meist auch auf Kontraste an, sprich hell-dunkel, gerade nachts.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Februar 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Fluoreszenz, ich persönlich hasse das Marketing-Wort UV-aktiv; bedeutet, dass UV-Licht in für uns sichtbares Licht umgewandelt wird.
> Beispiel: Posenspitzen, Feederspitzen, Warnwesten.
> Nachts gibt es aber kein UV-Licht, also auch keine Fluoreszenz.
> Durch andere Lichtquellen, Mond, Laternen etc. kann aber durchaus Reflektion ("metallisches Glänzen" silber, gold, etc.) stattfinden.
> ...


Hi Allrouder,
danke für deine Antwort. 

Mit dem Mond / Sterne bin ich, mir noch nicht sicher.
Der Mond leuchtet selber nicht und spiegelt das Sonnenlicht zur Erde. Trotz dass nur ein Teil der Helligkeit ankommt und eine Rotverschiebung stattfindet, wird Mondlicht einen UV-Anteil zur Erde bringen. Für Sternenlicht gilt das selbe - noch schwächer. 
Ob das denn noch reicht? Für die Köder - im Wasser? - für Fischaugen - wenn sie denn das wahr nehmen? Und wenn sie's nachts war nehmen, und ob was / wieviel lockt oder Spukt?
Von daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob Hanzz und du recht haben? Wird schon stimmen.

Also ruhig Blut.


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx 
Wenn der Vollmond im richtigen Winkel nachts bei klarem Wasser, dan könnte eventuell genug UV-Licht für einen Effekt kommen ;-)..zu tief sollten wir vielleicht wirklich nicht einsteigen ;-)
Aber grundsätzlich ist nachts mit Fluoreszenz nicht mehr viel.


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2022)

...und trotzdem fange ich nachts gut mit fluoreszierenden Ködern, z.B. Chatreuse, warum? Weil ich sie oft verwende, warum? Weil ich sie besser sehen kann, seltener in die Ringe kurbel und auch ohne Licht erkenne ob Wasserpflanzen dran hängen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> ...und trotzdem fange ich nachts gut mit fluoreszierenden Ködern, z.B. Chatreuse, warum? Weil ich sie oft verwende, warum? Weil ich sie besser sehen kann, seltender in die Ringe kurbel und auch ohne Licht erkenne ob Wasserpflanzen dran hängen.


Und wenn Du ihn nicht mehr siehst ,steckt er drin, in  dem Meter..................


----------



## silverfish (11. September 2022)

Ich war gestern an sehr klaren Gewässern peitschen. Sehr sichtig . Auf dunkle Barschdekorgummies ein Minihecht und zwei Anfasser .An einer flachen Stelle mit Lücken im Kraut und dunklem schlammigen Untergrund waren Fische
 aktiv . Ab und an klatschte es und Fischbrut stob auseinander.
Köderwechsel auf Spinner.Sollte aber nicht zu auffällig sein.
Da kam mir der Kupferblattspinnder in die Finger.
Kann mich nich erinnern mit Dem schon mal was gefangen zu haben. Gib ihm ne Chance dacht ich.
Beim vierten oder fünften Wurf ein Rumms und schon wieder ab.
Eine Hakenfluke aufgebogen .Aber wie !!!
Tippe auf Nessi.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (15. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Eine Hakenfluke aufgebogen .Aber wie !!!
> Tippe auf Nessi.



Eindeutig Uri Geller am Haken gehabt, anders lässt sich die Verformung nicht erklären...


----------



## Riesenangler (15. September 2022)

Bei mir hat alles von Savage Gear noch nie gefangen.


----------



## DenizJP (15. September 2022)

Der Whopper Plopper oder wie das Ding heißt…..


----------



## Ruttentretzer (15. September 2022)

Hutfliegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Der Whopper Plopper oder wie das Ding heißt…..


Hallo,

ja, der brachte mir auch noch keinen Fisch - aber er läuft halt gar so schön   .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DenizJP (15. September 2022)

Hab zu viele Muskie Videos geschaut wo der liefert xD


----------



## Riesenangler (15. September 2022)

Und auch die Ratte von Spro, war bis jetzt ein Totalversager.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2022)

Die würde ich nur da einsetzen wo Hechte auch tatsächlich Ratten fressen. Die anderen Spezialköder(Fledermaus, Ente u.ä.) von SG auch.
Sind sicher sicher keine Köder die sich als Standard bewähren.


----------



## jkc (16. September 2022)

Die Ratte denke ich schon, ist ja im Prinzip nur ein flachlaufender Wobbler, funktioniert, die richtige Wassertiefe vorausgesetzt, denke ich überall. Oberflächenköder ist halt immer sonne Sache, da würde ich längst nicht überall mit angreifen.
Bei uns machen da nur 10cm Lauftiefe einen gravierenden Unterschied.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2022)

Richtig.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es auch TW-Gewässer und Nicht-TW-Gewässer.

Sprich: Entweder funzen die Dinger an einem Gewässer recht gut - oder eben so gut wie gar nicht.

Jeweils modellunabhängig - also egal ob Popper, Crawler, Stickbait etc.

Vor allem auch an kleineren Gewässern mit wenig verschiedener Struktur (inkl. Tiefenverhältnisse, Kanten, Pflanzen etc.).

Wenn TW nicht funzt, heißt das nicht unbedingt, dass ein bestimmter Köder generell nichts taugt.

Die Köderform usw. spielt IMO auch eine untergeordnete Rolle - da geht es IMO hauptsächlich um die Silhouette =  Ködergröße sowie um Köderführung/Laufverhalten und das "Individualgeräusch" (oder im Silent-Fall z. B. das V bei Wakebaits).

--> ein Fisch ist IMO nicht intelligent genug, eine TW-Ratte von einer TW-Ente zu unterscheiden.

Und wie gesagt vor allem darum, ob Fische an einem bestimmten Gewässer überhaupt gerne was direkt von der Oberfläche wegfressen (vor allem bei Tag).

Wenn TW, ist eine zu schnelle Führung meiner Erfahrung nach kontraproduktiv - lieber langsames Gluckern in der Art irgendeiner Beute, die gemächlich schwimmend den Uferrand absucht etc.

Bei Rapfen mag das ne andere Tempo-Nummer sein - mit denen habe ich aber keine Erfahrung, da bei uns nicht vorhanden.

Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich da primär auf Hecht.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt vor allem darum, ob Fische an einem bestimmten Gewässer überhaupt gerne was direkt von der Oberfläche wegfressen (vor allem bei Tag).


Genau, du kennst ja meinen tiefen Baggersee, dort könntest du dir die Arme lahm werfen und nichts fangen.
Irgendwelche Krauthechte am Ufer mal ausgenommen, die aber allesamt kaum Maß haben.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2022)

Bei uns gehen höchstens mal übermotivierte Schussis auf TW-Köder los. Das ist auch ziemlich selten und dann nur in der Dämmerung der Fall (tagsüber bei Helligkeit gar nicht).

Lohnt sich nicht, sich wg. diesen vereinzelten TW-Minis einen längeren TW-Aufwand zu geben - ich will Hechte fangen und keine Hechtlein. Vernünftige Barsche gibt es bei uns auch nicht.

Nichtsdestotrotz kommen TW-Spritzangriffe schon echt geil (wenn sie denn vorkommen).


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (22. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Sprich: Entweder funzen die Dinger an einem Gewässer recht gut - oder eben so gut wie gar nicht.
> 
> Jeweils modellunabhängig - also egal ob Popper, Crawler, Stickbait etc.



Wir hatten im Juni eine fantastische Angelei auf Hecht mit Topwater-Ködern. Sowohl die Savage Gear 3D Suicide Duck, Popper als auch Crawler wie der Illex Pompadour funktionierten richtig gut. Ein paar Wochen später zogen sich die Hechte im Hochsommer in tieferes Wasser zurück und Topwater brachte keinen einzigen Biss mehr. Es hängt also auch stark von der Jahreszeit an einem Gewässer ab. Man sollte Köder, die nicht fangen, nicht gleich abschreiben, sondern ihnen immer mal wieder eine Chance geben.





Topwater-Hecht auf Crawler





Topwater-Ente





Hecht auf Popper





	

		
			
		

		
	
Crawler im Detail


----------



## Matthias_R (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab mir, nach dem Konsum eines YouTube -Videos eines blondzotteligen nordfriesischen Anglers einen kleinen spoon im Barschdekor beschafft. Auch wenn ich das Ding in Sternstunden des Fischfangs anhänge: Nada, nix, niente.


----------

